# Your Picture Backgrounds



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

After all my watch pictures I have taken with that funky background I will let you in on what it is









A book, Ray Bradbury - Long After Midnight, 22 hauntings and Celebrations. Yes a book cover!

So now you know. What is your favorite or secret backdrop?

EDIT

After thought perhaps should have been in photography


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

So far I havn't posted any of my own pics but what I do use for fleabay, etc is a portable photo booth. You can pick them up from Maplin for ~Â£10 and they allow a neutral light backdrop that nicely pushes the flash around. Comes with either a blue or white background - all folds away into a 2ft square with a carry handle and assembles using velcro.

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I tend to use a micro-fiber towel. I have them in light blue, kelly green and medium gray. Makes it easy to clean grunge off the watches on the spot!


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

I tend to just do mine on a white background as the majority of what I photograph ends up being cutout for web and print use, though seeing your use of a magazine the last watch I shot I tried that and am quite pleased with the results:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I shot this one today...any guesses?


----------

